# Rav4 Uber LX



## JediDriver (Feb 15, 2017)

So I was checking out Craigslist today and came upon the fact that some Toyota Rav4 have a third row of seating. That makes 7 total seats, so I figured that it technically qualifies for XL. Has anyone tried to run an XL account with a Rav4?

I had to laugh to myself thinking about 6 or 7 cheap college kids trying to jam themselves into one of those things!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

UBERXL only has to be 7 seats doesn't a matter how small the third row is if there's Seat belts you're good

You don't even have to have 7 seats my SUV has Captain chairs in the 2nd row instead of a bench and only seats max 6 and I'm on lyft plus and UBERXL I just call ahead of time to verify the amount of people. So far never had more then 4 people on an xl plus request


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

there are just times where you need to fit people for the class of car or SUV you are driving... Ive seen some if these Honda fits or Nissan Jukes that barely seat the 4 people it says it can seat. that person in the middle is squished and forget about seating 4 big guys in that thing! lol some of these cars can only seat 3 people lol... Pax should know when they order a car and they see what it is that they should cancel if its too small and order a XL


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

rav4 has 3rd row sitting? since when?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> rav4 has 3rd row sitting? since when?


A tiny 3rd row was available in some earlier years. See http://www.rav4world.com/forums/96-4-3-general/79556-rav4-3rd-row-worth.html


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

rav4 would definitely be best at gas then for uberxl


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> rav4 would definitely be best at gas then for uberxl


That, or a Highlander Hybrid.


----------



## Nest0817 (Sep 28, 2016)

I was wondering the same on a Nissan rougue


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nest0817 said:


> I was wondering the same on a Nissan rougue


All that matters is that if has that 3rd row the vehicle doesn't even have to have 7 total seats . I have 2+2+2 configuration in my Explorer and still got on XL and Plus . I've yet to take an XL or Plus that has more then 4 people in almost 3 months


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Toyota Highlander Hybrid has small third-row seats, but adequate for a 10-15 minute ride, and at 33mpg city and SUV rates, it sounds like a winner to me. Reliable car, maintain it well and it should last a looong time.


----------

